# Smith & Wesson .380 Bodyguard



## kmkr9 (Jul 4, 2013)

The trigger pull on this model is something else to be desired. Any \ way to fix this?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Fundamentals of Trigger Control - YouTube






Can you shoot a revolver double action? You need to learn how to stage the trigger until it's breaking point, and practice. Unless a trigger creeps substantially having a heavy long trigger shouldn't be a problem with practice. Practice w/ snap caps until you master the trigger. The Body Guard 380 is designed for up close and personal work, but can be shot very accurately if you put in some time to master the trigger. It is what it is, a small pocket/deep concealment handgun, not a target shooting range gun, nor an IDPA competition pistol. I've heard that S&W may have a trigger kit for the Bodyguard, you may want to contact them to see what they can do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The trigger mechanism is stiff on purpose, since this is a pocket-size gun.
You will someday be very happy about that stiff trigger, when you make an error in haste and the gun still doesn't let you shoot yourself in the upper leg.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ This... you don't want a light trigger on a pocket gun... and pocket guns with light trigger pulls don't exactly make for a fun range gun (although some are).

These types of pistols are designed a certain way on purpose by the manufacturers. Although improving the trigger pull by lightening it may be desirable on some guns due to it's application (intended purpose)... I don't see this as a desireable alteration to a pocket gun.

Just my opinion on it.


----------

